# كتاب تطور التقانة عبر العصور



## abue tycer (31 يناير 2010)

كتاب عن تطور التقانة عبر العصور للعالم الجليل داخل حسن جريو من العراق اتمنى الاستفادة منه​


----------



## majed m (28 فبراير 2010)

كتاب جميل بس لو كان فيه صور او رسومات لكان احلى


----------

